# Please help! Snow Goose mount problem



## cahuffman (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello all, I found the forum through google search and I really need some help. One of our cats some how got to my husbands Snow Geese mount and ripped the tail off of one of the geese. It came off in one big clump, minus a few down feathers and just one tail feather got separated from the rest of the tail. Is there any way to reattach the tail myself? Or will I have to take it in to a professional. I have (very) limited knowledge of taxidermy, so any help would be appreciated! I can also post pictures if needed.

Thank you!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You can attach the tail with some hot glue. You can buy a hot glue gun at any craft store. If you are not sure exactly where the tail goes, I would bring it by a local taxi shop and I'm sure they could do it farily quickly and cheap. Last step, let the cat outside and don't let him back in! :laugh:


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

sounds like the cat can use a high speed lead pill


----------

